
As Naughty Dog Crunches on the Last of Us II, Developers Wonder How Much Longer - caution
https://kotaku.com/as-naughty-dog-crunches-on-the-last-of-us-ii-developer-1842289962
======
aliswe
The sack with grains was mentioned like what, 4 times?

~~~
kingpiss
thats the hallmark of a great video game

